

Boundless Informant: the NSA's secret tool to track global surveillance data - eplanit
http://guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-informant-global-datamining

======
roguecoder
Glad to see that the government finally understands that IP address does not
equal identity. Now can we get copyright law updated to match?

